# Back-up alarm on 08 Silverado



## 2005DMAX (Feb 12, 2007)

I recently installed a back-up alarm on my 08 Silverado. I only need it for plowing snow or on occasion when I enter the mine sites to do work. Therefore, I put it on a switch so that I can turn it off when not needed. Problem....I have the "exit lighting" feature turned on so that at night when I get out, all my lights illuminate for about 30 seconds. It is a nice feature, however, the alarm beeps too. Is there any way to connect this alarm so that it ONLY sounds in reverse??


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Your switch should be between the alarm and the power supply, Is it sounding even when the switch is in the off mode ?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

at work we've been installing the alarms on relays so they are ignition hot. thus the alarm doesn't go off when you get out of the truck/unlock it.


----------



## 2005DMAX (Feb 12, 2007)

My switch is between the alarm and power supply. That is a good idea about the ignition relay. I never gave that a thought. I figured that there may be a simple option to avoid this issue. thanks.


----------

